# The Devils Chair



## Snuffleufflegus

The "Devils Chair" here in Eastport,Maine.
Photo taken with a Canon Rebel EOS
Original and edited version below
Edited in PS6
Thought i would make it look a little creepy by adding day/night effect and adding some fog.Hope you like it 
A little bit about the Devils chair here in eastport can be found here>> The Maine Urban Legend of Eastport's 'Devil's Chair'


----------



## Cookiegal

Very nice and spooky Joseph.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Cookiegal said:


> Very nice and spooky Joseph.


Thakyou


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Hmmm.. I just noticed my photos were double posted.there should have only been 2 images,not 4..lol..weird


----------



## Cookiegal

I edited the post to remove the duplicate photos.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Cookiegal said:


> I edited the post to remove the duplicate photos.


Thankyou


----------



## Cookiegal

My pleasure.


----------

